# Gun for 10 year old daughter



## jason7766 (Nov 26, 2012)

Do you think getting my 10 year old a 17 is a good idea or not?? She has shot a 22 a lot and around here 22 ammo is hard to find but can find 17 ammo easy.


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

I think it would be a good choice..........


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

absolutley a great idea :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## stevec (Jul 9, 2013)

My daughter loves mine. A little more pricey to shoot than a 22 but at least you can buy it!

Steve


----------



## jason7766 (Nov 26, 2012)

Thanks guys next thing is to figure out what to get the 14 year old boy


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

14 year old boy--------does he also shoot? Then anything that goes boom........ :huntingrifle:


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

+1 on both counts


----------



## jason7766 (Nov 26, 2012)

Yes he does shoots my 243 and shotgun and after a few trip and talks we both agreed it time for his own even tho do enjoy sharing with him.


----------



## dwtrees (Mar 5, 2012)

Definitely get the daughter the 17.

Do like I did, Let the son decide which one he wants first. Unless he chooses something way to big for him. My oldest chose a 7MM for his first rifle and I tried to tell him it was too much for him, he was 17 at the time and only 125 lbs dripping wet. After the first deer hunt he admitted it hurt to shoot it. He did get his deer though.


----------



## NattyB (Jan 5, 2012)

Yes, go for it. I'm ahead of the curve on the .22 stuff. I was a pack-rat long before "hoarding" became a recent social flaw.

The only advice I would have is to check the stock length/pull of the rifle. I have 8 and 10 year old boys and they can handle most full-sized, light kick (small caliber) rifles, however the stock should be shortened. I would hack a stock in a heart-beat to make it fit them. I took the thick recoil pad off my Rem M7 .223 (Why does a .223 have a recoil pad anyway?) I put a flat butt-plate on it and my boys shoot it like men on fire. The pull is a little short for me, but it gives me a good close and instant eye relief. Again, .223's don't kick so I'm not worried about getting the tell-tale scope kiss.


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

I got my daughter a .17 HMR when she was 6 or 7, it's a good starter gun, but now they have the .17 WSM... if you plan on taking her predator hunting with you, I would get the .17 WSM or a .17 Fireball...JMO


----------

